
Jordan Peterson, Custodian of the Patriarchy - bryanrasmussen
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/18/style/jordan-peterson-12-rules-for-life.html
======
malvosenior
As someone who's not really familiar with Peterson's work this piece feels
_really_ slanted.

> The left, he believes, refuses to admit that men might be in charge because
> they are better at it. “The people who hold that our culture is an
> oppressive patriarchy, they don’t want to admit that the current hierarchy
> might be predicated on competence,” he said.

His quote does not back up the assertion that Peterson believes the left
"refuses to admit that men might be in charge because they are better at it".
The whole article is littered with inserted supposition like that.

Also, why is this in the Style section?

~~~
foldr
>His quote does not back up the assertion that Peterson believes the left
"refuses to admit that men might be in charge because they are better at it".

Erm, that's exactly what the quote says.

